# Be prepaired



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Saturday, got a call for a main line. Easy Peasy and on the way home get another call in the $$ suburbs $$. 
Not so easy.

I probably couldn't sell a camera on the first one but the second one needed it and the camera wasn't in the truck. (made good money on it anyway)

It was cold that day and not happy with it in the truck when it's real nippy.

Anyone have problems with their camera's in the cold? 

How cold is too cold?

I'm thinking the brutal heat you Southern boys love may be a problem also.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I leave my camera in the truck year round with no issues. It gets real cold and real hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> I leave my camera in the truck year round with no issues. It gets real cold and real hot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me Too!

The only time I've ever had a camera issue is when the boss had me loan it to one of the other guys to use on a job on my day off.

It has never survived that!

I remind him every time, but it is his camera...

It's been a while so maybe he's catching on...


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

All three of my cameras ride in he truck year around. That can range from below zero to 100+.

The only time I had a problem was when I didn't wipe off the push rod and it froze to itself in the drum.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

This is great to hear. 

Just thinking about, what to do as the temps are dropping here.

My mind is made up, rides in the truck no matter what.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If the electronics from your truck can survive the cold and heat I'm sure the camera should be able to.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't shut my truck off outside the shop when below freezing


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Mine stays in the truck all the time also. Only trouble I have in the winter is it fogging up when I first enter the sewer, but as soon as I can splash water on it it is just fine.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

I put my camera and locater in the van whenever we get a drain call. It's easier to sell the service when you can do it right then and there.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

What about the lcd monitors like the cs6. Do they freeze up or get poor resolution in the cold. We haven't had ours for a real winter yet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A 100' rides with me at all times. Protected though by a 1/4" luan plywood box I made for it. I use the same foam packaging it came with. The box is dirty, damaged, stained, etc but the camera is scratch free.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Never seen a cold temp problem with LCD screens on camera, gps, phone, fish finder, etc. No concerns here...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

